# Dafil`s 2gal



## dafil (Jul 17, 2010)

dafil said:


> 23w CFL 6500K


lol
replaced with 11w


----------



## Newman (Jul 3, 2010)

cool, how do you get that white background look?
is there a white poster board back there or some light shining on it?


----------



## dafil (Jul 17, 2010)

It is a white poster on the wall behind.Just for the picture.


----------



## krishanu (Aug 17, 2011)

Nice setup. What is the foreground plant. Also, did you consider scaping the substrate a little bit. I've always liked it when you have a bit of a slope to lead the eye to the central piece. Or maybe I'm just channeling my inner Amano.


----------



## DishyFishy (Jul 17, 2011)

Love the branches, do you think you'll put any moss on them?


----------



## dafil (Jul 17, 2010)

10x
foreground plant is HC.I finished the soil-can not scaping
Moss on branches-it is too trycky for me


----------



## DishyFishy (Jul 17, 2011)

dafil said:


> 10x
> foreground plant is HC.I finished the soil-can not scaping
> Moss on branches-it is too trycky for me



Practice makes perfect!! :tongue:


----------



## MARIMOBALL (Mar 18, 2007)

The staurogyne and helferi are too big for the tank, and make it look dis-preportioned. Maybe over time it will grow smaller leaves if you increase the light wattage. The tank does have a natural feel though.


----------



## Quentin (Mar 16, 2011)

Looks great. What fauna do you plan on putting in there?


----------



## 10gallonplanted (Oct 31, 2010)

Looking good in the neighborhood. But seriously I really like the scape.


----------



## dafil (Jul 17, 2010)

Didiplis and R.Indica can`t show their redish colour ,even after I go back to 23w.Since 2 weeks I am trying to keep NO3 under 10ppm-hope this will help


----------



## Quentin (Mar 16, 2011)

Nice looking tank! Everything about it looks good.


----------



## h4n (Jan 4, 2006)

Looks good! some red shrimps in there!


----------



## Kisho3 (Nov 26, 2009)

Wow, I love your tank. What did you use for the background? The bright yellow-orange makes the tank look really warm and homely!


----------



## gnod (Mar 24, 2011)

+1 on background info!


----------



## dafil (Jul 17, 2010)

10x,boys,
the yellow-orange colour is the colour of the wall behind.
+ 2700K bulb when I made this pic.


----------



## dafil (Jul 17, 2010)

Add some moss to the branches.Second time i`ve tried to increase the light-BBA goes on,stunted HC and D.Diandra.I can`t bump my CO2 any more-microrasbora galaxy start gasping
And again rise up the light


----------



## dafil (Jul 17, 2010)

looks like that at this moment


----------



## Aquatic Delight (Mar 2, 2012)

i love it!


----------



## dafil (Jul 17, 2010)

Aquatic Delight said:


> i love it!


I can`t tell the same.Still can`t grow a good HC.I`ll back to 24/7 CO2 and will see what will happen


----------



## dafil (Jul 17, 2010)

No more 2g-up to 4g on my desk

day3-still cloudy.An year old AS 
Maybe I will remove the stems in the future.


----------



## radioman (Oct 29, 2007)

Looking good. I like the stems. A bushy style would look good too.


----------



## dafil (Jul 17, 2010)

Rescaped.
Replaced the AS with sand-looks to me more naturally









but cant find more HC at my town area.


----------



## dafil (Jul 17, 2010)

Soo-I`ve decided to give my desk nano a 2-nd chanse
Close to previous look.
Brand new AS-new


----------



## GMYukonon24s (May 3, 2009)

Nice 2nd chance.


----------



## andrewss (Oct 17, 2012)

I really like the scape of the "2nd chance" the ohko stone and AS go real well together there


----------



## hhk12 (Oct 29, 2012)

i love the 2nd chance tank.


----------



## Fish Ed (Oct 25, 2011)

Wow, those scapes are amazing. Can't wait to see the second one thicken.


----------



## amphirion (Nov 13, 2008)

Nice scape! Loving the dramatic placement of the rocks. Could be possible to add more depth with plant selection with mid and background plants strategically arranged.


----------



## AwkwardShrimp (Jun 26, 2012)

Hi really like both of the tanks! 

What brand or where did you get the tanks?


----------



## dafil (Jul 17, 2010)

Thank you ,guys



AwkwardShrimp said:


> Hi really like both of the tanks!
> 
> What brand or where did you get the tanks?


all of my tanks are DIY


----------



## LyzzaRyzz (Nov 6, 2012)

Love your driftwood/rock sculptures...really draws your attention!


----------



## Fish Ed (Oct 25, 2011)

dafil said:


> Thank you ,guys
> 
> 
> 
> all of my tanks are DIY


Hmm... I don't know how, but somehow you just inspired me to build a nano aquarium.


----------



## dafil (Jul 17, 2010)

10g+4g =....:hihi::hihi::hihi:


----------



## dafil (Jul 17, 2010)

still have a bba...


----------



## Couesfanatic (Sep 28, 2009)

Can you explain what you have for tubing/pipes for your zoo med/toms filter?


----------



## dafil (Jul 17, 2010)

Couesfanatic said:


> Can you explain what you have for tubing/pipes for your zoo med/toms filter?


DIY acrylic pipes.


----------



## Couesfanatic (Sep 28, 2009)

nice, thats a great idea.


----------



## dafil (Jul 17, 2010)

Hmm-I saw these glasses and I think it is time for some wabi kusa projects


----------



## dafil (Jul 17, 2010)

Quick made diy stand with 2x4w gu10/30deg optics.


----------



## dafil (Jul 17, 2010)

from last night


----------



## Soup12 (Nov 10, 2012)

using hydor slim heaters would hide equipment and more aqua space. you can bury it under the substrate

just a suggestion


----------



## MABJ (Mar 30, 2012)

Dafil, you say oh just a DIY project like it is no big deal, but DANG your builds look sweet. 

Are you using Ohko stone in the 2g?

How'd you swing that stand / lighting? I'd love a breakdown on it.


----------



## dafil (Jul 17, 2010)

MABJ said:


> Dafil, you say oh just a DIY project like it is no big deal, but DANG your builds look sweet.
> 
> Are you using Ohko stone in the 2g?
> 
> How'd you swing that stand / lighting? I'd love a breakdown on it.


thanks!
yes-ohko stones.
about diy stand-just 3 pcs оf mdf assembled with screws and PVC Cable Channel with GU10 socked screwed in


----------



## dafil (Jul 17, 2010)

my first wabi-kusa
-day1
let`s see what will happen


----------



## MABJ (Mar 30, 2012)

Good luck! It looks awesome!


----------



## Patson (Mar 4, 2013)

Nice! I have a fish bowl sitting around too...perhaps I should set one up too....

I am showing early signs of Mulitple Tank Syndrome ;P


----------



## chou (Feb 23, 2012)

looks awesome!


----------



## prasoonv (Jun 17, 2009)

That looks nice! I am thinking of doing something similar. Will jump after seeing how it goes for you  
BTW where did you get your LED bulbs from ?


----------



## dafil (Jul 17, 2010)

thank`s,boys
LED bulbs are 4x1w/30deg optics.from Bg internet site.


----------



## Koi Kameon (Apr 25, 2010)

*set up*

beautiful, beautiful set up. in awe.


----------



## dafil (Jul 17, 2010)

update


----------



## dafil (Jul 17, 2010)

an experiment shots under the Sun


----------



## dafil (Jul 17, 2010)

Top view


----------



## dafil (Jul 17, 2010)

wow-rusty thread 
I definitely degrade....sub gallon salt water and soon fresh water twin


----------



## dafil (Jul 17, 2010)

hardscape of the fresh water pico -0.8gal


----------



## tdiggs (May 30, 2013)

Wonderful pictures of your tanks. I like your current hardscape in that 0.8 gal.


----------



## Jsquared (Jan 14, 2013)

dafil said:


> hardscape of the fresh water pico -0.8gal


This is going to be awesome! What is this type of rock? Really great hardscape.

Love your tanks and wabi kusa. I am going to try to replicate your wabi kusa light haha.


----------



## dafil (Jul 17, 2010)

Jsquared said:


> This is going to be awesome! What is this type of rock? Really great hardscape.
> 
> Love your tanks and wabi kusa. I am going to try to replicate your wabi kusa light haha.


thanks!
rocks are collected from local river-I do not know what type are they.
granite may be?


----------



## NanoDave (Feb 25, 2013)

That hard scape is amazing! I love the cannon, def giving me some ideas now. You going to do plants in it?


----------



## dafil (Jul 17, 2010)

NanoDave said:


> That hard scape is amazing! I love the cannon, def giving me some ideas now. You going to do plants in it?


it is a really hard to choose plants for that volume.moss,may be hc(too big?)
eleocharis mini(too big?)


----------



## dafil (Jul 17, 2010)

dsm


----------



## parrottbay (May 14, 2012)

Awesome tank!


----------



## dafil (Jul 17, 2010)

thanks


----------



## parrottbay (May 14, 2012)

Your welcome, can't wait till it fully matures. It is one of my favorites right now and it only 2 gallons lol. Please don't let this thread fall to the way side like many others...


----------



## dafil (Jul 17, 2010)

parrottbay said:


> and it only 2 gallons lol.


it is only 0.8 gal

actualy they are twins


----------



## AGUILAR3 (Jun 22, 2013)

Your .8g pico reef is awesome. I just read the thread over at nano-reef.com


----------



## dafil (Jul 17, 2010)

going bushy


----------



## Rider (Mar 13, 2006)

What kind of lights are those in the last photo? If you haven't already, you need to put some of your projects in the DYI. This was such a totally enjoyable thread. I love nanos and the photos of your tanks were inspiring. I can't wait to see more.


----------



## AquaAurora (Jul 10, 2013)

Do you have a date planned for when you'll fill your left one? Also whats the plant list for all the little green things stuffed in there?


----------



## dafil (Jul 17, 2010)

thank you!
bulbs are the same-par 30 led 7x1w,6500K . The bulb over the salt water pico is with some replaced leds.DIY


----------



## dafil (Jul 17, 2010)

AquaAurora said:


> Do you have a date planned for when you'll fill your left one? Also whats the plant list for all the little green things stuffed in there?


when I build in the nano heater in the canister filter.lately I am so lazy:icon_redf
plants are HC.mini hair grass ant christmass moss


----------



## AquaAurora (Jul 10, 2013)

dafil said:


> when I build in the nano heater in the canister filter.lately I am so lazy:icon_redf
> plants are HC.mini hair grass ant christmass moss


Ah cool. Make sure you post about the build when you do it! I'm going to be doing a DIY inline heater for a canister filter this month, something like: this or this (to use as rough guides). I'd looked into the hydro inline heater and its too much $ and too many bad reviews to touch sooo making a diy with an Ehiem Jagar instead ^^


----------



## dafil (Jul 17, 2010)

AquaAurora said:


> Ah cool. Make sure you post about the build when you do it! I'm going to be doing a DIY inline heater for a canister filter this month, something like: this or this (to use as rough guides). I'd looked into the hydro inline heater and its too much $ and too many bad reviews to touch sooo making a diy with an Ehiem Jagar instead ^^


already have one in DIY section
http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/showthread.php?t=412090&highlight=


----------



## AquaAurora (Jul 10, 2013)

dafil said:


> already have one in DIY section
> http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/showthread.php?t=412090&highlight=


Awesome! I might try that if I get to expand my MTS and get some pico tanks and use a small canister for them. (If i have it my way there won't be any free space on tables/cabinets/bookshelves/windowsills within 2 years *mad scientist style laugh*)
Btw how well has that style heater worked? Assuming its a pre-set 78F type.. or a +10 to room temp type?


----------



## dafil (Jul 17, 2010)

My room temp is 61 F to 68 F.
maintain 78 F in the tank-so far so good


----------



## Bergi85 (Mar 11, 2013)

dafil said:


> going bushy


This is perfection! It looks great! I wish my nano could look half as good as this....bravo.


----------

